# Best 700c tires for an antique wood rim bike



## npence (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm getting a set of wood clincher rims that fit 700c tires and was wondering if anybody knew of a tire that has that vintage look to it and no nAmes on the sidewall.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 15, 2012)

npence said:


> I'm getting a set of wood clincher rims that fit 700c tires and was wondering if anybody knew of a tire that has that vintage look to it and no nAmes on the sidewall.




Electra Amsterdam tires (700c x 40mm) have a name but it is the same color as the tire and is not noticeable except on really close inspections.  Comes in cream or black color.  They are what I am going with on 700c wood clincher rims. Got mine through Amazon.com. Plan to order my rims on Monday.  If you want pics of the tires, let me know & I'll pull mine out of the box & take a pic to post.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 15, 2012)

here's your cream Amsterdam tires Gary.  Which one are you the monkey or the parrot?


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 15, 2012)

I can do a better picture, but these are the best I could find, they fit the wood
Ghissalo wheels perfectly, and ride fabulously.....700 x 40c. I've wondered if there
is a way to "shave" the sidewalls of all printing.....?


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 15, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> View attachment 65299here's your cream Amsterdam tires Gary.  Which one are you the monkey or the parrot?




Nick, Today I feel like the monkey after yard work with a sling blade (dead weed eater) & cutting 2 acres of grass LOL. Hopefully I'll be the cheerful menacing pirate parrot by tonight!!!!!  I haven't forgot your seat frame, just running behind on everything today..... - Gary


----------



## creebobby (Sep 15, 2012)

*ALL White 700 X 38*

I always think the yellowish-cream tires have a touch of retro phonyness (i.e. Schwalbe) but I think the Electra Amsterdam ones are a nice lighter off-white.

I searched everywhere for non-branded vintage style 700c all white tires, and here's the best I could find:

I bought two sets of 100% WHITE 700 X 38c tires from junkyrustybikes.com.
Deli brand.
They are now on sale for $25 per PAIR!  I think I paid $18 per tire.
Probably they're made for the bicycle market in India.

http://www.junkyrustybikes.net/product_info.php?products_id=1056

I put them on a hybrid/road bike to try them out and (besides getting a puncture flat on a rocky dirt trail) they rode really good.
Maybe thorn resistant tubes would be a good idea with these.

I would even consider ordering a couple more pairs at $25 per pair because they'll probably be unavailable sooner or later.


----------



## okozzy (Sep 15, 2012)

*Amsterdams on CB Italia rims*

How about this shot of the Amsterdam's?


----------



## creebobby (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah those Electras look nice!


----------

